# Looking for 1BR Orlando/Buena Vista Disney Area. March 23-April 02



## traveler3468 (Mar 17, 2019)

Looking for 1BR Orlando/Buena Vista Disney Area. 
March 23-April 02

Open to any availability. Thanks!


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 17, 2019)

I don’t have the points, but if if you could find a Wyndham VIP who was renting there’s actually currently a 1BR at Bonnet Creek from March 23 to April 1, which almost matches your dates.


----------



## ejfrolic (Mar 17, 2019)

traveler3468 said:


> Looking for 1BR Orlando/Buena Vista Disney Area.
> March 23-April 02
> Open to any availability. Thanks!



Sent you a pm!


----------



## traveler3468 (Mar 17, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> I don’t have the points, but if if you could find a Wyndham VIP who was renting there’s actually currently a 1BR at Bonnet Creek from March 23 to April 1, which almost matches your dates.



Hi! Bonnet Creek would be perfect! Hoping a VIP member will see this that could help? Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 18, 2019)

There isn't anything out there now.  They go fast!


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 19, 2019)

Found one bedroom at Wyndham Star Island for ALL ten nights you want (March 23 - April 2). . . I have it booked, but will need to cancel TODAY if you do not want it.

I sent you a PM as well.  

Wes


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 19, 2019)

traveler3468 said:


> Looking for 1BR Orlando/Buena Vista Disney Area.
> March 23-April 02
> 
> Open to any availability. Thanks!



Let me know if the one bedroom for the ten nights at Wyndham Star Island will work.  I can hold the reservation for a few more hours, then I will need to cancel.  

Wes


----------



## traveler3468 (Mar 19, 2019)

wjappraise said:


> Let me know if the one bedroom for the ten nights at Wyndham Star Island will work.  I can hold the reservation for a few more hours, then I will need to cancel.
> 
> Wes




Hi Wes! Thank you so much, just saw my email update you messaged. I will be on my break around 3PM PST if that works for you? Feel free to email me if that's easier. I will send you our contact info in your pm.

Thank you!


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 19, 2019)

Sounds great Terri.

It looks like this should work out well for both parties. . . 

Wes


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 20, 2019)

I got "ghosted" on this one.  All excited, wanted the room, gave email for invoice.  Invoice sent. . . then nothing.  No responses to emails or PM.


----------

